
Ask HN: Alternative to Skype? - aledalgrande
Related to the other Skype thread (not supporting Firefox).<p>If Microsoft is cutting down on Skype and possibly going to kill it, I need to replace it. I still find it useful to chat with family overseas, share my screen or call international landline numbers. Is there anything else that does that on the market and works well on Mac&#x2F;iOS?
======
maverick74
If you change the userAgent to Chrome it will work.

Add-ons such as Lider's Custom useragent ( [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/custom-user-a...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/custom-user-agent-revived/) ) solves the problem

------
derrick_jensen
Tox works pretty well, but it isn't too popular

~~~
maverick74
Yes, tox is great and you can have multiple clients, from regular software,
like qTox, to web versions.

Jami is also very nice!

Both have an amazing plus side: they are distributed systems.

It's a shame they are not that used by "our friends"

------
kbn
My personal favorite is Zoom

